# Sticky  Members Posting News Items



## kwflatbed

Please post them in the right section. There are three sections.

*Police News Articles* This section is for International News

New England This section is for New England Area News

National This section is for National News Items


----------



## JF5

My apologies KW


----------



## kwflatbed

JF5 said:


> My apologies KW


It's just a reminder for everyone and it makes moderating easier.


----------



## Gil

Also.....

If your going to post a snip-it about a news article, *you need to post a comment with it*. You can no longer just cut and paste a bit of the article and the link to it, you need to provide some of your own feed back. *In the future if there are no comments from the user in the first post of the thread it will be deleted....*

*Not trying to be an ass just trying to keep everything legal, thanks...*


----------

